# Sony ES XM 2000R Amp



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

This dudes pics are well worth a LQQK :laugh:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150740115865


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea and he has it up for sale again. The dude looks like a trip.


----------

